# How long will my Cruze last



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

It'll last. You might have a couple issues along the way, but with maintenance and the understanding that repairs are required on all cars, you can get it to 250k as some have or are close to.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Good question. The Cruze model is new enough, I don't know as we have an answer. I don't think anyone has worn one out the point of sending it to the junkyard instead of repairing it. There have been a few failures, but they seem exceptional instead of "should be expected".


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and as others have said the car is too new to have any real data on the longevity. As long as you maintain the car, you will probably get tired of the car before you need to get rid of it due to any failures that require replacement. Where are you from, as you mention "km" and not miles in your initial post.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

This forum member has over 350,000 miles on his and it doesn't look like he has had any major repairs:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/13400-monthly-avg-mpg-log-16.html#post2111914


----------



## AZ007 (Sep 26, 2014)

Take care of it and it will take care of you. Sounds like you already know that, though. Pay a little extra on that car loan every month...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It should last as long as you take care of it.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> It'll last. You might have a couple issues along the way, but with maintenance and the understanding that repairs are required on all cars, you can get it to 250k as some have or are close to.


This. Emphasis on the first 2/3 of the statement.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I've wondered this too, but mine is a 2014 lol, but like the everyone above said, other than extreme situations, your car lasts as long as you make routine maintenance and stay on top of repairs.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What does your crystal ball tell you how it was driven and maintained the first 74,500 miles? Why was it traded in?

How was it the last 10K miles?

Just some stupid questions.

Recently, been cheaper for us to buy new the way parts prices are going, outrageous is not even the most powerful word anymore describing replacement parts, even doing all the work yourself.

Sure a lot of compact cars on sale now, even giving off 4,000 bucks on a 17,000 buck car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Until the end.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup j and the usual classmates ..

Me IT lasted me 4 years .


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not so sure cars should really be judged by miles, but more by hours. By my estimation of average vehicle speed, 1 mile in heavy traffic = 3 miles on the highway, plus all the gear shifting, turning, brake wear, and generally poorer condition of city streets beating up the suspension. For example, I think it would be fair to say a taxi cab @ 50K has seen more abuse than most cars @ 200K. 

Considering the types of miles I have put on my Cruze over the last year, when it was starting (for me) at over 100K, I am pretty much convinced that it's just as good as a Civic or Corolla, if the problems with the cooling system are...carefully ignored. Couple other things to look out for of course, but every car has service issues. None of them magically go to 300K with nothing needed besides fluids and tires.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just posted in the http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...119969-high-mileage-badges-7.html#post2232513 a list of members who have received these badges.


----------



## lazerlarry (Jul 17, 2020)

My 2011 Cruze has 118K & try for 200k, Had to replace oil cooler seals so far, this was the hardest fix the car need yet👽


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

No way to know something like that. Every car is different. That's why things like brand loyalty are so silly. Different people put together different cars and there are about a million reasons how something could go wrong during that assembly process. That's not even taking into consideration straight up manufacturer defects. 

When I bought my car, I was impressed with fit and finish, ride etc, so I figured with my mechanical background I'd have no problem putting 100 to 150k on this. But now I've had a transmission replacement at 20k and I'm very skeptical. But who knows, I could never have a problem again. All I can do is drive it and replace and maintain things as needed, and hope for the best.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Not all down to luck. Some makers have succeeded in engineering and assembling cars that last longer and have fewer problems. But then, some of these same makers have failed in making products that are interesting to drive and look at. I was seeking an adequate experience in all these realms with the Cruze. We'll see. I don't put many miles on.. but so far, so good. Outstanding MPG too.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh yeah I didn't mean to imply it was all luck. Obviously some companies have better engineering/tooling/assembly etc but I just meant that within your make or model there is no way to know how long it will last other than just taking a wild educated guess. And even within the more premium brands, results still vary greatly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

725,000 mile Cruze
(as of last posting)


----------

